# "Old Yang" or "Imperial Yang" Tai Chi Chuan



## True Austinite (Mar 28, 2007)

Is there anyone out there who knows or teaches the "old Yang" or "Yang Lu-Chan" style of tai chi?  Supposedly, this is Yang before his grandson (or great-grandson, or something like that) changed it to be less combative.  There's a guy down here in Austin who claims to teach it, but I wanted to know what everyone thinks of this first?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 28, 2007)

Who is the teacher, does he have a website?

It is not impossible but it is unlikely that it is the Yang of Luchan. If it is the older style it is more likely the style of Banhou or Shaohou. Which would be very similar. 

However I only know of one in the US that actually knows this older style and that is Tim Cartmell and he apparently only teaches it in private lessons. But I imagine there are others. Yang Jwing Ming claims lineage to Banhou but he also says he has changed his style a lot over the years. Other than that it is in Taiwan and Mainland China and rare even there.


----------



## pete (Mar 28, 2007)

how 'bout you checkin' it out and telling us what you think...


----------



## True Austinite (Mar 29, 2007)

His name is Gary Stier, and his website is not up yet (when it will be, it will be at www.shenmentao.com).  As for his lineage, he claims that he learned from a man named Lee Wing-Wah, who was taught by Yang Shao-Hou.

Does anyone know anything about the older Yang system?  I'm a budo taijutsu practitioner solely, so I'm not really considering trying another system out anytime soon, but this fascinates me, as from what I've heard, Yang Lu-Chan in his day was considered to be the epitome of kung fu, was he not?  Perhaps some day in the future, it would be a great system to learn!  But for now, I'm only interested in hearing about whether this guy is for real or not (and I know nothing of tai chi, so even if I did drop by, I wouldn't know if he was the real deal or not, because I wouldn't have anything to compare him to).  It seems someone teaching it in my hometown is a little too good to be true, and if something is too good to be true, it usually is!

Also, if anyone does have any info on the old Yang system, please share it with me, as I'm interested in learning about it (though not taking it up at this point).


----------



## pete (Mar 29, 2007)

well maybe when you are sincere about learning the truth will present itself.  right now, your investigation is either a hidden agenda or mental masterbation.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 29, 2007)

True Austinite said:


> His name is Gary Stier, and his website is not up yet (when it will be, it will be at www.shenmentao.com). As for his lineage, he claims that he learned from a man named Lee Wing-Wah, who was taught by Yang Shao-Hou.
> 
> Does anyone know anything about the older Yang system? I'm a budo taijutsu practitioner solely, so I'm not really considering trying another system out anytime soon, but this fascinates me, as from what I've heard, Yang Lu-Chan in his day was considered to be the epitome of kung fu, was he not? Perhaps some day in the future, it would be a great system to learn! But for now, I'm only interested in hearing about whether this guy is for real or not (and I know nothing of tai chi, so even if I did drop by, I wouldn't know if he was the real deal or not, because I wouldn't have anything to compare him to). It seems someone teaching it in my hometown is a little too good to be true, and if something is too good to be true, it usually is!
> 
> Also, if anyone does have any info on the old Yang system, please share it with me, as I'm interested in learning about it (though not taking it up at this point).


 
Just about every well known master form the past is labeled as the greatest and or undefeated. Luchan was very good, that is why the Chen family taught him and that is why he is the first person outside of the Chen family listed as a student of Chen. 

If he is a student of Lee Wing-Wah who was as student of Yang Shao-Hou then he would be teaching the style of Yang Shao-Hou which is much closer to the style of Luchan than the style of Chengfu.

The stances are higher than that of Chengfu the fajing is more evident. 
Also there may be a bit more Qinna. 

But like any taiji it takes a while to get to the martial arts applications as they are meant to be used by taiji.


----------

